# Argentina?



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Hola, greetings from Buenos Aires!

Let me know if I can be of any assistance to anyone travelling down here 

Saludos!
Federico


----------



## agusorgen (Dec 12, 2017)

Hola, seguis aca? Me gustaria saber de buenos circuitos de mtb por buenos aires. Tenes el dato de alguno? Gracias


----------



## jlpaquette (Jun 17, 2010)

TheirOnlyPortrait said:


> Hola, greetings from Buenos Aires!
> 
> Let me know if I can be of any assistance to anyone travelling down here
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but do you have any recommendations for renting mountain bikes in Buenos Aires and where to ride?


----------



## Ntinos P (May 13, 2017)

There are no mountains around BA. Is totally flat. 
The closest mountain is thousands miles away :-/


----------



## jlpaquette (Jun 17, 2010)

You don't have to have mountains to have trails and other features to ride. Are there really no trails in or around BA?


----------

